# New Islamabad Airport 2017 CCTV Documentary



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Darth Vader

Windjammer said:


>


The Biggest Barrier Have Seen Between Chinese and Pakistani People is the Language ,
Even After 50 years of this Close friendship , Sharing Border , Trade , Human Resources why 2 Countries have never properly Promoted language Exchange , as Like Pakistani School have , arabic , Farsi , English Why they never given importance to China, It will Only Expand the Scope of Pakistani national working in Chinese Projects . It Will Promote more trade , And Even having Close Relations both Countries will only integrate more

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RealNapster

Darth Vader said:


> as Like Pakistani School have , arabic , Farsi ,







Darth Vader said:


> English


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

one of the best airport in the world


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Darth Vader said:


> The Biggest Barrier Have Seen Between Chinese and Pakistani People is the Language ,
> Even After 50 years of this Close friendship , Sharing Border , Trade , Human Resources why 2 Countries have never properly Promoted language Exchange , as Like Pakistani School have , arabic , Farsi , English Why they never given importance to China, It will Only Expand the Scope of Pakistani national working in Chinese Projects . It Will Promote more trade , And Even having Close Relations both Countries will only integrate more


Excellent point I made the same statement several months ago. In terms of language and culture we have nothing in common with Chinese despite being strong allies and neighbours. Yet Pak has strong cultural links with UK Turkey Arab states and even Kenya. Yet with our northern powerful neighbour nothing!



RealNapster said:


>


Strong ties to the Arabic language due to a huge Pakistani expat community in the Gulf states. Farsi and Urdu share many common words. Isn't our national anthem heavily influenced by Farsi?

Can somebody please tell me what will happen to the current Islamabad airport? Will it be taken by the militery?


----------



## Darth Vader

RealNapster said:


>


Your point of quote ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Samurai_assassin said:


> Strong ties to the Arabic language due to a huge Pakistani expat community in the Gulf states. Farsi and Urdu share many common words. Isn't our national anthem heavily influenced by Farsi?



That doesn't mean we are teaching Arabic and Farsi in our school's. Yes , may be in some "specific" school's but not in a typical school.



Darth Vader said:


> Your point of quote ?



i thought my post was clear as i quoting the specific parts of your post only. but let's just say that didn't worked out.

so the Point was correction of your knowledge.

a typical school in Pakistan do not teach Arabic and Farsi. English Yes, but no Arabic or Farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

When this new Islo airport will start operating ?



Darth Vader said:


> The Biggest Barrier Have Seen Between Chinese and Pakistani People is the Language ,
> Even After 50 years of this Close friendship , Sharing Border , Trade , Human Resources why 2 Countries have never properly Promoted language Exchange , as Like Pakistani School have , arabic , Farsi , English Why they never given importance to China, It will Only Expand the Scope of Pakistani national working in Chinese Projects . It Will Promote more trade , And Even having Close Relations both Countries will only integrate more


Learning Chinese will be very difficult for Pakistani. How many percentage of Pakistani even understand English, Arabic, Farsi lol


----------



## Darth Vader

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> When this new Islo airport will start operating ?
> 
> 
> Learning Chinese will be very difficult for Pakistani. How many percentage of Pakistani even understand English, Arabic, Farsi lol


You need to start from somewhere


----------



## SHAH820

biggest problem in pakistan everything have to be done by army or china.


----------



## Fu huajiao

if someone will,i can teach him Mandarin，

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

RealNapster said:


> That doesn't mean we are teaching Arabic and Farsi in our school's. Yes , may be in some "specific" school's but not in a typical school.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought my post was clear as i quoting the specific parts of your post only. but let's just say that didn't worked out.
> 
> so the Point was correction of your knowledge.
> 
> a typical school in Pakistan do not teach Arabic and Farsi. English Yes, but no Arabic or Farsi.


Where did I state Pakistani schools are teaching Arabic or Farsi? Many of the schools in Pak don't even teach English! I mearly stated Pakistanis ties to the Arabic language due to the huge diaspora and Historical cultural links to Farsi.


----------



## RECRUIT

Darth Vader said:


> The Biggest Barrier Have Seen Between Chinese and Pakistani People is the Language ,
> Even After 50 years of this Close friendship , Sharing Border , Trade , Human Resources why 2 Countries have never properly Promoted language Exchange , as Like Pakistani School have , arabic , Farsi , English Why they never given importance to China, It will Only Expand the Scope of Pakistani national working in Chinese Projects . It Will Promote more trade , And Even having Close Relations both Countries will only integrate more



Well what did we achieve by having same language with India and learning English by hook and crook. If we had different language with India, at least they wouldn't upload useless videos of our talk shows. 

Language barrier is good, less talk more work.


----------



## Darth Vader

RECRUIT said:


> Well what did we achieve by having same language with India and learning English by hook and crook. If we had different language with India, at least they wouldn't upload useless videos of our talk shows.
> 
> Language barrier is good, less talk more work.


But pakistan didnt had that kind of relationship with india as they have with china


How will it help 
It will increase people to people contact 
Both countries citizen Will integrate more as more people will move into other country , 
Investment will be alot easier for low level businessman, 
States will be able to use human resources of other country more easily


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

Darth Vader said:


> The Biggest Barrier Have Seen Between Chinese and Pakistani People is the Language ,
> Even After 50 years of this Close friendship , Sharing Border , Trade , Human Resources why 2 Countries have never properly Promoted language Exchange , as Like Pakistani School have , arabic , Farsi , English Why they never given importance to China, It will Only Expand the Scope of Pakistani national working in Chinese Projects . It Will Promote more trade , And Even having Close Relations both Countries will only integrate more


it has already started . I am currently learning Chinese language in my university and it is compulsory subject to pass a semester . it is being offered at undergraduate level .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

My advice to all Pakistani graduates from universities... after getting your professional degree ... go to China to learn Chinese for one year. That is the fastest way to learn a language when you are immersed in a culture.. Then come back to Pakistan to get a really good job... that's the future.


----------



## I S I

Ugly Airport. You could built 2 Burj Al-Khalifa in this money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snakebite

Fu huajiao said:


> if someone will,i can teach him Mandarin，


I want to learn ... I mean give me some material to get my head around.


----------



## RealNapster

Samurai_assassin said:


> Where did I state Pakistani schools are teaching Arabic or Farsi? Many of the schools in Pak don't even teach English! I mearly stated Pakistanis ties to the Arabic language due to the huge diaspora and Historical cultural links to Farsi.






Darth Vader said:


> why 2 Countries have never properly Promoted language Exchange , as Like Pakistani School have , arabic , Farsi , English Why they never given importance to China,



But then you answered it by your own. Pakistani culture have many thing's related to Arabic world and Post-Islamic Persia. Because our culture is "mainly" based on our religion which came from Arab and the one's who propagated it were Post Islamic ruler's who ruled Delhi. whereas we don't have such "connections" with China due to the reason that it's "was" completely an alien culture for us.

and again, Pakistani School's do not Teach Arabic or Farsi despite this huge "relation" among us. so why Chinese ? Instead, Chinese should open Language centers in Pakistan to teach Chinese language. we can not force our whole population to study and learn Chinese. it should be by choice, not by force.



Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> it has already started . I am currently learning Chinese language in my university and it is compulsory subject to pass a semester . it is being offered at undergraduate level .



You must be doing some "professional" degree coarse. in that case it "was" compulsory to study at-least One foreign language. many Universities used to teach French, but that trend with passage of time vanished. My department didn't offered us "any" foreign language. it must be your university rule, not imposed by HEC or PEC.



Clutch said:


> go to China to learn Chinese for one year.



why go to China to learn Chinese ? i mean' b basic Chinese coarse of 3 month's can make you able to communicate. not perfect communication but you will be able to communicate. then do another coarse of advance Chinese coarse (also 3 months). which mean's in 6 month you can learn Chinese without going to China.


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

RealNapster said:


> But then you answered it by your own. Pakistani culture have many thing's related to Arabic world and Post-Islamic Persia. Because our culture is "mainly" based on our religion which came from Arab and the one's who propagated it were Post Islamic ruler's who ruled Delhi. whereas we don't have such "connections" with China due to the reason that it's "was" completely an alien culture for us.
> 
> and again, Pakistani School's do not Teach Arabic or Farsi despite this huge "relation" among us. so why Chinese ? Instead, Chinese should open Language centers in Pakistan to teach Chinese language. we can not force our whole population to study and learn Chinese. it should be by choice, not by force.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be doing some "professional" degree coarse. in that case it "was" compulsory to study at-least One foreign language. many Universities used to teach French, but that trend with passage of time vanished. My department didn't offered us "any" foreign language. it must be your university rule, not imposed by HEC or PEC.


yes , doing engineering from UET . Previously , it was compulsory for a student to learn at least one foreign language in his final year to get degree . but from now , it is being taught to fresh student in their 2nd or 4th semester not as choice but rather compulsory subject .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> yes , doing engineering from UET . Previously , it was compulsory for a student to learn at least one foreign language in his final year to get degree . but from now , it is being taught to fresh student in their 2nd or 4th semester not as choice but rather compulsory subject .



i don't think it should be compulsory, not atleast in 2nd or 4th semester. as by completion of degree many student's even forget the names of all subjects they have studied. "trust me i have studied 41 subject's uptill now, but even can't name 25 in a single go. 

By the way they mainly teach Chinese to Civil Engineering Student's. i am also thinking about learning Chinese after completion of this final semester.


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

RealNapster said:


> i don't think it should be compulsory, not atleast in 2nd or 4th semester. as by completion of degree many student's even forget the names of all subjects they have studied. "trust me i have studied 41 subject's uptill now, but even can't name 25 in a single go.
> 
> By the way they mainly teach Chinese to Civil Engineering Student's. i am also thinking about learning Chinese after completion of this final semester.


our Vc said in a seminar that students will have to learn either Chinese , Turkish , german or French in their final year to get degree . by the way , teaching of Chinese has started this year . I think freshies will have to learn basic Chinese in their early years as we are doing and will have to learn advance Chinese language or Turkish , german , French in their final year to get degree . by the , u are also studying in UET ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> our Vc said in a seminar that students will have to learn either Chinese , Turkish , german or French in their final year to get degree . by the way , teaching of Chinese has started this year . I think freahies will have to learn basic Chinese in their early years as we are doing and will have to learn advance Chinese language or Turkish , german , French in their final year to get degree . by the , u are also studying in UET ?



NO. Comsats .


----------



## Star Expedition

Darth Vader said:


> The Biggest Barrier Have Seen Between Chinese and Pakistani People is the Language ,
> Even After 50 years of this Close friendship , Sharing Border , Trade , Human Resources why 2 Countries have never properly Promoted language Exchange , as Like Pakistani School have , arabic , Farsi , English Why they never given importance to China, It will Only Expand the Scope of Pakistani national working in Chinese Projects . It Will Promote more trade , And Even having Close Relations both Countries will only integrate more



Wise post.

In China, people in north east part learn Russian and Japanese to prepare for future job.


----------



## ABCharlie

RECRUIT said:


> Well what did we achieve by having same language with India and learning English by hook and crook. If we had different language with India, at least they wouldn't upload useless videos of our talk shows.
> 
> Language barrier is good, less talk more work.



I so wish Pakistan had adopted Farsi instead of Urdu as our national language. Our national anthem is in Farsi and even Urdu is very influenced by Farsi. This whole Urdu bit had done us more harm than good where India is concerned.



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> When this new Islo airport will start operating ?
> 
> 
> Learning Chinese will be very difficult for Pakistani. How many percentage of Pakistani even understand English, Arabic, Farsi lol



If you tie their economic future with Chinese, they'll learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

I S I said:


> Ugly Airport. You could built 2 Burj Al-Khalifa in this money.


Construction cost of Burj-Al-Khalifa was 1.5 billion $.The final and revised cost of NIIA would be 1 billion $.
At least we've got something that looks like an airport.Tell me how the old one looks,More like some shitty bus station.


----------



## BATMAN

I S I said:


> Ugly Airport. You could built 2 Burj Al-Khalifa in this money.


Cost of construction is high in Pakistan, because of democracy.
Musharraf who was not democratic, launched this project with 1/4 cost. Increase in cost was due to introduction of democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

BATMAN said:


> Cost of construction is high in Pakistan, because of democracy.
> Musharraf who was not democratic, launched this project with 1/4 cost. Increase in cost was due to introduction of democracy.


Agree.


----------



## lxj5210

Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> it has already started . I am currently learning Chinese language in my university and it is compulsory subject to pass a semester . it is being offered at undergraduate level .


试一下可以打出中文吗


----------



## Star Expedition

An international business center always starts from a huge airport


----------



## kshaib

We live beside. CHINA, we need to learned Mandarin, it is very Important for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maea

The airport looks good.
I think we should buuld a new airport in karachi the old one looks so small.
Also we need to upgrade medium cities airport like quetta, peshawar, lahore sialkot.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

MikeAlphaEchoAlpha said:


> The airport looks good.
> I think we should buuld a new airport in karachi the old one looks so small.
> Also we need to upgrade medium cities airport like quetta, peshawar, lahore sialkot.


Apparently it's delayed until 2018 now.


----------

